# 65 GTO carbon interior



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Finally got the interior parts (center console,speaker box,rear center console)painted and buffed out, and installed them last night. Really makes the car feel complete.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks good Crusty, good job man. Looks like you have only some small details to clean up now.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes.........you integrated it all so neatly that it really flows and looks like it belongs in there....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Some real nice fabrication work!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Crusty one of the best examples of a modern GTO transplant i have seen, i'm jealous, making me wish i would have went that route, but i know you have countless hours in fab...you keeping the wood wheel?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks really well turned out. I especially like the AC outlets installed where the OE radio used to be.....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like it sux to drive. Just leave it in the walmart parking lot with signed title and keys under the seat. Ill be up to get it tomorrow morning. Oh and don't for get to fill it up its a long drive back to Ohio.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup it sux to drive, I have to deal with all types of people yelling at me and driving crazy just to get next to me to give me the thumbs up or tell me how they or their dad or mom had one just like it, I just give them a smile, shake my head and say "Not like this". The wood wheel definitely stays.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my uncle had one like that too. lol i had a 63 chevy II with a pretty hot small block 400. it was painted all orange with stock valve covers. i had a stock air filter lid with no base. nitrous solenoids hidden underneath . 283 stickers all over it. it would get down the track pretty good! people always would tell me how somebody they knew had one like it that ran just as good back when they were new.


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

Great work Crusty! awesome car. I totally dig the carbon fiber dash! Did you take any pics of the rear seat area prior to mounting the seats showing how you modified the mounts?


----------

